# Waitrose 227g French and Italian beans



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

Dunno if they are even worth a shot but I've seen the 227g packs in my local Waitrose on sale for 2 for £4 meaning that they work out ~£8.8/kg.

Maybe at least they will be useful for burr conditioning


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't even want them leaving residue on my burrs, let alone drink them!

There's kilo's of commodity Ethiopian listed in the deals section right now at just over £5 delivered.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No Seasoning is worth putting that crap through burrs

This place is turning into the coffee version of martin money saving forum .

Should be getting Costco as a sponsor not roasters


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Relative bought round some Waitrose MM. YIKES!! talk about burnt shiney beans.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

destiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dunno if they are even worth a shot but I've seen the 227g packs in my local Waitrose on sale for 2 for £4 meaning that they work out ~£11/kg.
> 
> Maybe at least they will be useful for burr conditioning


your calculations are wrong. More like c.£8/kg with the offer


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

True - edited first post


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Iirc waitrose used to stock Union beans and they always had a roast date on them. they always used to be my back up beans in case I hadn't thought/bought ahead!


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to drink these beans before I moved to freshly roasted.

Months ago I found a bag in the back of the cupboard... being curious, I thought I'd try them again...

...Tasted like an Ashtray smells!

Great if you like ****!

Pas pour moi!

I got some stale beans from RAVE for burr seasoning, as I'm one of their customers they were free with my next order,


----------



## awfycoffy (Sep 7, 2015)

aaronb said:


> I wouldn't even want them leaving residue on my burrs, let alone drink them!
> 
> There's kilo's of commodity Ethiopian listed in the deals section right now at just over £5 delivered.


Awfy snobby.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

aaronb said:


> I wouldn't even want them leaving residue on my burrs, let alone drink them!
> 
> There's kilo's of commodity Ethiopian listed in the deals section right now at just over £5 delivered.


excuse my ignorance but the deals section of which site?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

YerbaMate170 said:


> excuse my ignorance but the deals section of which site?


There's a deal section on here:


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Found here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?53-Deals


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Found here
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?53-Deals


Lol. I'm still searching for the link!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

thanks! didn't know about this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

awfycoffy said:


> Awfy snobby.


Odd first post


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Odd first post


You can take Martin out of the mod user list but you'll never take the mod out of Martin...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

aaronb said:


> There's kilo's of Ethiopian listed in the deals section right now at just over £5 delivered.


You make it sound like they can be bought at that price which is misleading.

They where won in an auction for that price. They now reach about £10 - £12 a kilo in the auction by the same seller


----------

